# How do I upgrade to SAI 2?



## DivinePrince (Nov 18, 2018)

Figured I'd ask here. I have SAI 1, and I would like to upgrade. Honestly, I tried reading how to do it on the official site, but I got confused with that.

 So, in simple terms (Explain Like I'm 5) how do I get SAi 2 downloaded and fully working?


----------



## Feeka (Nov 18, 2018)

From what I can gather here is what you'd need to do:

You need a tool to be able to unzip SAI 2 once you've downloaded the zip. I'd suggest 7-zip.

Once 7-zip is installed, download the technical preview of SAI 2 from their site onto your desktop.

Go to your desktop, right click the .zip and go 7-zip > Extract to "sai2-20181028-64bit-en.zip"

Go to www.systemax.jp: Download Software License Certificate and you'll need to download your SAI 1 license
To retrieve the system id it asks for it states on the license download page "You can know this ID through SAI's menu [Others] -> [System ID]." (Make sure this is in SAI 2)
Put this license file into the folder location %userprofile%\Documents\SYSTEMAX Software Development\SAI2 Demo
If the folder location doesn't exist you may need to run SAI 2 to generate them. If you need any further help be sure to ask!


----------

